# I'm new here.



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 2, 2007)

As I said I'm new here, as am I new to breeding and raising mantids. I've tried it a few times with the wild ones I've caught, they all lived happy and healthy lives. (expect for my Europen, he got ganged up on by some crickets.... the result wasn't pretty  )

I'm happy to join and I hope to make some new friends in the mantis communtiy.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Precious (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome! I had such an incident with crickets...I've been taking my vengeance ever since. :twisted:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol, but poor mantis. Welcome!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for all the welcomes.

Yes... those crickets are indeed very evil.

I haven't trusted them since they ate one of my lizards. :evil:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome wisperer!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

